# Cooledit pro



## tmadna

Who has a solution for the following question:
I'm working with CoolEdit Pro.
In the multisession I've got one recording ready (track-1).
Now I want to make a second recording in track-2 while playing the first track.
When I do that the first track is also recorded together with the new recording (in track-2).
I want to make a second recording, that only records a new one and not together with the first recording.


----------



## koala

I haven't used Cool Edit for a while, but I don't think you can. The buttons to the left of each track allow you to mute or record individual tracks, so you could try turning *off* 'record' on track1 (red R or box, depending on version) and turning track2 record *on*, but I don't think it will do what you want.

Have a look in Cool Edit's Help file under 'Multitrack recording'.

More advanced programs like Cubase and Cakewalk can play and record at the same time, but you need a good quality 'full duplex' soundcard and a fast PC.

btw, Cool Edit is now called Adobe Audition. You can download a trial version (47mb) from www.adobe.com/products/tryadobe/main.jsp#product=92


----------



## Damion

were using cooledit in my class right now ive not heard of doing it that way we are making a sound track with music we make we get loops and samples from cooledit then put it into fruity loops to set it up ad effects then string it to together in acid so if you can get a hold of acid and fruity loops the process will be easyier and faster, not to metion you can do wicked affects and use voice synth


----------



## billyk

*Cool Edit pro*

to tmadna

Hi it's probaly the sound card that is set to record 'what u hear" or something similar. click on the speaker icon, properties, record and uncheck that box, and check the input source (mic, line etc).
you definitely can record multitrack without spillover
Hope this works
Cheers
billyk


----------



## billyk

*Cool Edit/Adobe*

Hi all
i've just moved house, and in setting up my computer again, i can't monitor the input while recording using adobe audition/cool edit. i've searched hi an lo thru the manuals etc, and I'm stumped. my setup is;
mike...>mixer...>line in to SB audigy...>lineout to powered speakers...>headphones.
i can hear all the other tracks ok, but no monitor feed in the cans!!
it used to work before.
any clues?


----------



## mwrobbin

*Remotely Accessing CoolEdit Pro (Adobe Audition).*

I'm really hoping someone has experienced the following issue and maybe has a solution that they are willing to share.

Apparently it seems that most, if not all editing software in the similar class of CoolEdit Pro, can not be fully utilized when attempting to access it remotely...I'll explain:

For various reasons, I am recording narration through a mic, within a cozy walk-in closet (great accoustics). From the mic/phantom power/mixer to the soundcard of my desktop PC which is in my office in a different area of the house.

I want to use my laptop PC from the 'closet' to control my desktop in my office, in order to run the transport while queuing, playing back and recording and be able to see exactly what I'm doing (The red-rover remote is handy but limited in visibility and control).

Recording directly into the laptop is not an option due to an issue with audible CPU/fan interference via the microphone-in.

When remoting to my desktop (Microsoft's Remote Desktop application) from the laptop, Everything works fine with CoolEdit Pro until I click the RECORD button on the transport. It does nothing...for a long time and then eventually errors out. "driver is not installed" is one of the general errors received...or the app simply dies. I've found this to be the same with a number of other audio-editing apps.

This is the only type of app which seems to resist the convenience (and necessity) of remote-desktop use. Does anyone know of a workaround? And if there is no resolution, why only the "record" function?

Thanks folks!


----------



## illmatic142

*i really need this*

i've downloaded cool edit pro but i can't register how could i do that to get me started because it only records for a minute and 4 secounds thatnk you and please respond quick


----------



## Green Man

*Monitor input while Recording*

Hey, did anyone ever figure this out? (can't monitor the input while recording)
I'm running an M-Audio Transit using Audition/cool edit.
I'm not sure if its a situation with the Transit or Audition.
any ideas appreciated.



billyk said:


> Hi all
> i've just moved house, and in setting up my computer again, i can't monitor the input while recording using adobe audition/cool edit. i've searched hi an lo thru the manuals etc, and I'm stumped. my setup is;
> mike...>mixer...>line in to SB audigy...>lineout to powered speakers...>headphones.
> i can hear all the other tracks ok, but no monitor feed in the cans!!
> it used to work before.
> any clues?


----------



## ENTERTAINMENT

*How Do You Save The Favorite List*

Is there anyway to save the favorite list and transfer it to another computer?


----------



## mgpastor

*installer*

hi there! where can i find an installer for trial version which is not hat large?

thanks!


----------



## AntoneHenry

listen with headphones while playing.


----------



## charmdior

I need to know how to make a Samson G track Michrophone work with the Cool Edit Pro.


----------



## CoolEditPro

why does my first track play faster while i'm recording the next track in cool edit pro? 2.1?


----------

